# [Q][Motocast] Mix Playlists



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey all,

My fiancee just picked up the new Razr. It's awesome. I was wondering if anyone knows how Motocast generates the automatic mix playlists? The assortment of songs it generates appears to be random. Thanks!


----------

